# Bow press needed in Ottawa!!!!



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

6cuda6 said:


> O/K folks....anyone in the West End of Ottawa have a bow press??? I will rent your services [yes i will pay you to have you use your press] to restring my bow.....!!!!
> 
> I know the store in Winchester can do it and i would love to give them the business but it's an hour away......
> 
> ANYONE???


South Nation is definately worth the drive :thumb: ..... but if you need someone closer maybe we can find someone to help ya out


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

South Nation Archery is certainly worth the time and gas to check out. Larry is fantastic, and will have you shooting better than ever in no time.


----------



## patrick.sprung (Nov 9, 2021)

So I am in the same boat as this guy was yes we now have a cabelas here in Ottawa and we have THAT HUNTING STORE in Richmond. But I am looking for something hopefully closer but deffinatly looking for cheaper. I need to change the came on my bow the wife got me for Christmas


----------

